# Voluntary or Paid Work with Horses



## kayhopkirk (Aug 21, 2010)

I am an Equine Reiki Practitioner and am training in Equine Shiatsu. I would love to find some horses to work on in Cyprus-either paid or unpaid and would also be interested in voluntary work to help look after and ride horses, either for a private owner or at a riding school. 
Does anyone know of any one in the ayia nappa/ famagusta area who may be interested? 
I am also looking for a loan horse or possibly to buy a horse. Any tips would be greatly received!
Thanks, Kay.


----------



## shelleylouking (Mar 31, 2010)

kayhopkirk said:


> I am an Equine Reiki Practitioner and am training in Equine Shiatsu. I would love to find some horses to work on in Cyprus-either paid or unpaid and would also be interested in voluntary work to help look after and ride horses, either for a private owner or at a riding school.
> Does anyone know of any one in the ayia nappa/ famagusta area who may be interested?
> I am also looking for a loan horse or possibly to buy a horse. Any tips would be greatly received!
> Thanks, Kay.


Hi Kay, are you still in Cyprus? I have 4 horses in Frenaros and would be more than happy for you to work on them, help look after and ride. Let me know if you are still interested. 

Michelle


----------

